# Help Help Help Please!!!!!!!!!!!



## MoMo (Oct 21, 2010)

Hi All,

Help is needed big time here, I don’t know where I am going wrong and its stressing me out way too much.

First of all here is the list

Juwel 400
white T8 /BLue T8
Eheim Bucket filter (Large) - (filled with substrate and sponges)

steriliser with powerflo
Powerflo sitting at top X2 
Dead coral rock from one end to the other
Live Rock (8KG)

LEVELS

Nitrite 0
Nitrate 0
PH 8.2
Water hardness is perfect
2 heaters (heat is at 82-84F)

Feeding times

Twice every two days. Morning and evening 

All around 3 weeks ago. 

I had the following fish and stress had.

Dog Nose Puffer
Damsel (Black with one white spot)
Lion Fish
Trigger 
Clown sweet lips X2
Spiky Puffer 
Green bird Wrasse 
Black and White Damsel
Many hermit crabs and snails 


All these fish were happy swimming, eating when fed all established fish. One day I woke to find that the Black Damsel was breathing heavily.. checked the water quality and it read that levels were the same as above, regardless did a water change at 15%. 

Breathing went back to normal and the Damsel was swimming happily for four days, Trigger was a very bluey/black colour which on the fourth day I noticed its colour was not right I was pale. 

Fifth day: all these fish were wiped out dead. 

All crabs and snails are fine. The only survivor in the fish region was a small Valentini Pufferfish, with no marks, defects health issues nothing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I took my self to the aquarium and asked what went wrong and they couldn’t explain. Also took a water sample nothing came up from the aquarium at the shop.

I left it for a few days did a partial water change (30%) and left that for a few days. 

Paralyased by the death of these fish who have been around for good while now) 8 months longest survivor is was 1.3 years old... I was keen to refill the tank back up with some fish but did not want to get a bite of money dropping if they die. So I bought 6 emperor damsels. My wife didn’t tell me but she decided to buy more fish and place them in the tank (I have taught her how to put fish into the tank (slowly and leaving them to float for a little bit add water and leaving to float again before taking them into the tank).

So now I had 3 tiny emperor damsel, 2 clown fish, regal tang, valentine puffer and a blue damsel, oh Also she bought a queen trigger.

Woke again this morning to find that the following are missing

Regal Tang Missing
Both clowns Missing 
Emperors Missing

6 fish missing over night, no trace. The larges was the regal tang at 1.5 inches


So I only have the following fish/life in the tank now who are again active eating no underlying problems that I can see.

Queen trigger
Puffer
Blue damsel
Various hermits and snails 
And a normal crab (patterned)
Also I have two anemone 



All these fish are alive and well, the water is crystal clear the quality, temp, is perfect or so I think unless I am missing something obvious I also mixed a crushed garlic clove in with the food this morning to boost their immune system.

PLEASE HELP INFORM OF WHAT I CAN DO TO SORT THIS MESS OUT!!! 

I have a feeling more deaths will occur and that I am blind to is happening and neither I or my local has a clue.

I would appreciate any help as this is too much and I do not want to add more fish, wife has been informed not to buy anymore until I know what is going on.. also this is costly way!!!

One other thing that filter was cleaned in saltwater from the tank.

I have had aquariums for almost 7 years now


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

You'll need to post a few more things... salinity, calcium, phosphate, and ammonia levels. Any of these can cause a huge die off if they're not in the correct levels.
How big is your tank? You may have had too many fish in there. 
Most puffers are murderers! Watch that guy! That could easily be the reason for the die off or missing fish. 
Some anemone and/or coral can be poisonous or give off toxins if they're stressed or dying. Check what ones you have and see if that could have happened. 
Hopefully some of this helps!


----------



## Kaiden32 (Sep 4, 2010)

Agreed. Also the triggers may have been part of it, not sure tho, I just thought those could get pretty big and bossy.


----------



## Z3r0swimming (Oct 26, 2012)

I disagree i have lion trigger anemone true percula clownfish cleaner wrasse and others and only one fish was kill by my trigger and it was my own fault starved then for a bit to long now if i was you I would check the inlet of your filter I had fish such by mine (before i went with sump) as for your first die off at least the second one how big is you trigger? and give your filter a clean and eliminate most of your sponges and remember with that kind of filter you will have to wash it at least every 4 to 5 days preferably every other day


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

.


----------



## CADuke (Aug 17, 2015)

I had same thing happen to me as well when I changed frome 2 MaxiJets 1200 to 2 Hydor Evo 850. All fish died over 18 hour period, but inverts were fine. All water parmaters where spot on, until dead damsels and fire fish got stuck in the live rock.
Though I would suspect your puffer for some disaperances.


----------



## AquariumsForLife (Jun 13, 2016)

This tank sounds badly overstocked even for a 450 liter tank. Have you checked your parameters? It may be an ammonia spike - especially if you have fish disappearing there may be decaying fish somewhere in the tank. I noticed you have not stated an ammonia reading and that could have been high - especially if there is a dead fish inside the tank.

I would not add anymore fish until you are 2 months in the clear without losses. Your tank needs time to stabilize. In the meantime, check all your equipment. With 7 years could have some equipment failing or even leeching electricity in the tank from a crack of some sort. Also, look over the tank for area where old tank syndrome could be effecting you.

Here is an article from advanced aquarist that might provide a few clues:

Feature Article: The "Old Tank" Syndrome ? Advanced Aquarist | Aquarist Magazine and Blog


----------

